# Pikto or Blurb



## mooimeisie (Jul 28, 2009)

I have found Pikto and Blurb for printing a wedding photobook.  I can't make up my mind on which to use.  Does anyone have any experience with either of these companies?


----------



## PiktoSucks (Aug 10, 2010)

This is one of the great no brainer questions of the last 400 years.

Pikto is incapable of creating a print or a photo book without having it do it over again because they screwed something up.

The photo book image quality is about the same between them but the experience of dealing with Pikto, their flaky software and surly support makes Blurb a clear choice.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sorry you had bad luck with Pikto, but I've used them a few times now and have been extremely happy with the results.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2010)

So...this post sat idle for over one full YEAR before getting its first response?????

Hmmmm...how very,very odd. And look at the name of the first respondent...


----------



## lutzschwartz (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder why few people in here are discussing a topic that  is a year older.(including me)haha.....i guess yah it is so odd..


----------

